# RPCNA testimony



## PuritanCovenanter (May 3, 2011)

Found this to be very interesting. It is from the testimony of the Reformed Presbyterian Church of North America which runs along side the WCF in their Constitution.

Next to Chapter 10 on Effectual Calling the RPCNA testimony states....



> 6. Evangelism is the proclamation of Jesus Christ as Saviour and Lord as he is offered in the Gospel. Christ laid the responsibility upon the whole Church to make this proclamation. The task is not restricted to ordained officers. Each member is to take his share of the responsibility according to the gifts God has given him.
> 
> 7. Those evangelizing should use all available means consistent with the Bible so that every person may be given the opportunity to hear, understand, and receive the Gospel. While guarding against undue pressure, we must urge men to be reconciled to God.
> 
> ...



The more I get to know about my denomination the more I grow in love with the God who is King and ordained her to be His Bride.


----------



## Osage Bluestem (May 3, 2011)

PuritanCovenanter said:


> Found this to be very interesting. It is from the testimony of the Reformed Presbyterian Church of North America which runs along side the WCF in their Constitution.
> 
> Next to Chapter 10 on Effectual Calling the RPCNA testimony states....
> 
> ...


 
I love it. I don't think christians have any other reason to live than evangelize the lost. What better way to glorify God in a lost and dying world?

Everything is cursed and awaiting destruction. There is nothing here but sin, sickness, pain, and death, every day.

If we as christians are not helping others to come to know Christ what else is there for us in this world?

Philippians 1:21-24 ESV
21 For to me to live is Christ, and to die is gain. 22 If I am to live in the flesh, that means fruitful labor for me. Yet which I shall choose I cannot tell. 23 I am hard pressed between the two. My desire is to depart and be with Christ, for that is far better. 24 But to remain in the flesh is more necessary on your account.


----------



## PuritanCovenanter (May 3, 2011)

Osage Bluestem said:


> I love it. I don't think christians have any other reason to live than evangelize the lost. What better way to glorify God in a lost and dying world?
> 
> Everything is cursed and awaiting destruction. There is nothing here but sin, sickness, pain, and death, every day.
> 
> ...



There is a lot more than just sharing the Gospel with non Christians. Helping each other grow in maturity is a big part also. Being conformed to the image of Christ is of utmost importance. (Heb 12:14) "Strive for peace with everyone, and for the holiness without which no one will see the Lord." Glorifying God when no one is looking is a big issue. Just imagine the devil standing before God and taking it on the chin by a man who lives righteously and lovingly on this side of the fall. It mocks him. And it shows God's goodness in the image of man. A man like Job openly shames the devils before God by his remaining true in his tried state of tribulation. Glorifying God in our state of being is just as important (whether anyone sees it or not) as it will be in heaven. We are here for more than just leading others to Christ. We are growing and experiencing things other heavenly beings will not be able to experience. God has a big reason for all of it.

Even the Philippians passage you quote isn't about Paul's remaining here to share the Gospel with those who need to be reconciled. It is that Paul's life as an ordained Elder is vital for the maturing of the body.


----------

